# Hendee Indian on ebay...not so fast.



## Bikermaniac (Mar 7, 2018)

Frame is not Indian but the badge looks real to me...

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=273100135312


----------



## Tikibar (Mar 8, 2018)

lol, the badge is longer than the head tube


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2018)

Looks like the top tube has a repair behind the headtube.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 10, 2018)

The head tube itself is shorter and has a step in the middle.


----------

